# Indian Wedding shot with 5D Mark III



## STFNX (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi there!

Got a great time with this beautiful couple... let me know yours about it!

https://vimeo.com/56237209


5D Mark III
60D 
550D

Tokina 11-16mm 2,8, Samyang 14mm 2,8, Samyang 35mm 1,4, Canon 50mm 1,4, Canon 85mm 1,8 Canon 70-200mm 2,8

Slider, Glidecam 2000, Tripod, Zoom H4n

https://www.facebook.com/StefanGatzkePhotographer


----------



## STFNX (Jan 18, 2013)

No comments?


----------



## Axilrod (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice job overall, audio levels are a bit high though. I'm not sure that you Glidecam is properly balanced, it seems to wobble quite a bit in spots. Was this a 1 man production?


----------



## STFNX (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks for your input, mainly i shot this event alone, in the church szene there was another filmer as second cam.

And yes, Steadycam is not perfectly balanced as I did most things alone, changing cam and lenses and attaching the glidecam in the moment the couple gets out of the church is a very stressful moment 

Still difficult for me, holding the cam with glidecam attached and not running, but only holding that thing in front of people an focus right...


----------



## drjlo (Jan 22, 2013)

That's a beautiful wedding. I almost feel like I know the couple after seeing that, which is sign of a good shoot. 
Which vid editing software was used?


----------



## RS2021 (Jan 22, 2013)

You will find the posts with "visual aids" rather than weblinks generally get more input...video is also not the strong suit for many, at least not yet. I have limited understanding of DSLR video, but the tech seems to be getting better and better with every new Camera.

Lovely work though.

Video mavens may chime in.


----------



## STFNX (Jan 22, 2013)

Thank you very much. Editing software is Final Cut Pro. Did the slow motion with After Effects and a plug in called Twixtor. Color Grading in After Effects.


----------



## STFNX (Jan 22, 2013)

Unfortunaly I am only able to post with the weblink, nothing's changing if I try with the "Insert Hyperlink"- Button...

https://vimeo.com/56237209


----------



## JRS (Jan 22, 2013)

Well done!


----------



## RS2021 (Jan 22, 2013)

Can't comment on technique at all, looks very nice frame by frame to me as a layman. 

But more stringent editing could help... 

For family and friends I am sure more is better, but for general audience, you could edit and trim a lot to shorten length. If time and interest allows, may be you can make two versions, one for the family and one for general audience that is tightly constructed?

You have a lovely scene where the bride (cute!) looks at the groom...but you leave the scene past its peak and she ends up licking her lips while looking at him ... may be she was just wetting her lips ...but looks like she wants to do something else ... I am sure that was not the intent, and if it was, surely the audience doesn't need to see it....this is a case where the camera lingers too long  For the general audience I also think some of the shots of the family lined up can go... trim trim trim for the general audience.

You have enough good sequences you can pick and choose. I don't shoot video, but as a Hitchcock nut, I know the man sometimes edited sequences down to the exact frame where he wanted it to end...the audience doesn't get to see not even a smidge more than what he intends... 

But the quality is lovely. Cheers!


----------



## elflord (Jan 22, 2013)

STFNX said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Got a great time with this beautiful couple... let me know yours about it!



Nice work.

To me the depth of field in many of these shots looks very shallow, so I wonder how you get it in focus. Lots of practice pulling focus ? Or do you prefocus each shot (including the ones that start out of focus) before you start recording ? What sort of apertures are you shooting these ?


----------



## barracuda (Jan 23, 2013)

elflord said:


> Nice work.
> 
> To me the depth of field in many of these shots looks very shallow, so I wonder how you get it in focus. Lots of practice pulling focus ? Or do you prefocus each shot (including the ones that start out of focus) before you start recording ? What sort of apertures are you shooting these ?



I was wondering the same things about depth of field being shallow and how you managed to get into and maintain focus.

Nice work! A very moving video of a beautiful couple.


----------



## Kankalin (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi

very nice video, good job on choosing the right musics, well directed shots, the audience can feel the emotions. Good job over all.

If u excuse me with some critics tough:

u have sometimes 1-2 more extra shots, and some clips are longer then it should be. Just some examples: in the beginning, glideing and moving behind the makeup shelves u have 1-2 more than it needed, also in the party u have an upwards total from the balcony -> transition -> and moving down back.
and the very last 2 clips, i think u have already made a nice defocus beggining-ending frame to the story, for me the same shot coming back again to be the very last picture, is a bit too much, it was already understandable and nicely closed picture the previous one.

(and a tipp: for the family, the muster material could be very funny without any editing after 5 years or so, just to check who looked how)

But the focus pulling, directing and compositing was very well done, i think you put a lot of work and energy into it.


----------



## cayenne (Jan 23, 2013)

Did you use any type of 'flat profile' setting on your camera for shooting this?


----------



## STFNX (Jan 23, 2013)

Ray2021 said:


> ...
> For family and friends I am sure more is better, but for general audience, you could edit and trim a lot to shorten length. If time and interest allows, may be you can make two versions, one for the family and one for general audience that is tightly constructed?
> 
> You have a lovely scene where the bride (cute!) looks at the groom...but you leave the scene past its peak and she ends up licking her lips while looking at him ... may be she was just wetting her lips ...but looks like she wants to do something else ... I am sure that was not the intent, and if it was, surely the audience doesn't need to see it....this is a case where the camera lingers too long  For the general audience I also think some of the shots of the family lined up can go... trim trim trim for the general audience.
> ...



Thanks for this, I really appreciated this for future things. Reducing beautiful things to a small version for an external audience was actually most of the job... too much nice shots


----------



## STFNX (Jan 23, 2013)

elflord said:


> ...
> To me the depth of field in many of these shots looks very shallow, so I wonder how you get it in focus. Lots of practice pulling focus ? Or do you prefocus each shot (including the ones that start out of focus) before you start recording ? What sort of apertures are you shooting these ?



Lots of practise and there is a big amount of "everything but perfect", but I let a framing if it fits and accept the motion going into out of focus blur if the scene is still good. Apertures I used was 1,4 for the close shots, 2,8 in church and 4,0 to 5,6 when on steadycam-mode


----------



## STFNX (Jan 23, 2013)

Kankalin said:


> ...
> If u excuse me with some critics tough:
> 
> u have sometimes 1-2 more extra shots, and some clips are longer then it should be. Just some examples: in the beginning, glideing and moving behind the makeup shelves u have 1-2 more than it needed, also in the party u have an upwards total from the balcony -> transition -> and moving down back.
> ...



Thanks... and critics are welcome... I used the transition from the balcony as a bridge from ceremony/cake/overview to the dancing party, but thats a question of taste... but you're right.. to decrease minor things is the game


----------



## STFNX (Jan 23, 2013)

cayenne said:


> Did you use any type of 'flat profile' setting on your camera for shooting this?



Yes I reduced saturation in camera a little bit and reduced sharpness in cam to zero and added that in post.


----------

